# Texas Pet Expo Nov 6th & 7th



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a F.Y.I.: Dallas North Aquarium is a sponsor at Texas Pet Expo this year. Its this weekend, Nov 6 & 7 in Plano. www.texaspetexpo.com Maybe they will have some show specials.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm going to more or likely go. it just down the road from me. I want to see the squrrly water ski, and the bird ride the bike.

Come to the Show

Tickets for the Texas Pet Expo will be available online and at the door*.

Admission Prices are:
$10.00 Adults
$5.00 Senior citizens and children 6-17 years of age.
FREE Children 5 years of age and under are free.

Best Value:
$25.00 Family Pass for a family of 4. (2 Adults & 2 Children)


----------

